# * رتب الشمامسة الخمسة



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

* رتب الشمامسة الخمسة  




1- الابصالتس " المرتل "
2- الآناغنوستيس " القارئ "
3- الآيبودياكون " مساعد الشماس"
4- الدياكون " شماس كامل "
5- الآرشيدياكون " رئيس شمامسة "

* الآبصالتس *

سنتحدث اليوم عن الرتبة الآولى للشماس وهى الآبصالتس او " المرتب " من حيث شروطها وعملها ولبسها وطقس رسامتها :

كلمة أبصالتس
مأخوزة عن الكلمة القبطية " ابصالموس " بمعنى مزمور او ترتيلة ,,,,
فيكون منها أبصالتس ... أى مرتل ....

عمله :
يتضح من اسمه وهو الترتيل وحفظ الآلحان ... وذكرت هذه الطغمة فى بعض قوانين الكنيسة الاولى " المرتلون ايضا فليبارك عليهم الاسقف " ...

يجوز :
يجوز رسامة الآطفال فى سن ابتدائى واعدادى فى درجة الآبصالتس حسب قول المزمور : " من افواه الاطفال والرضعان هيأت سبحا - مز 8 : 2 " ...

الحكمة من رسامة الاطفال :
والحكمة من رسامة الاطفال فى سن صغيرة هى ربطهم بالكنيسة منذ صغرهم , فينشأون ويتربون فى الكنيسة ويرضعون منها لبن الايمان والعقيدة والطقس , ويشربونه ويتذوقونه لكى يتمكنوا من عقيدتهم الآرثوذكسية متمسكين بها .. كما يحصبون على درجة عالية من الروحانية والقداسة بسبب وجودهم فى الكنيسة فينطبق عليهم قول المزمور " أما انا فمثل زيتونة خضراء فى بيت الله احمدك الى الدهر - مز 52 : 8 " ...

لبسه :
يسمح للآبصالتس بلبس التونية بدون البطرشيل ...

الترقية :
يمكن ترقية مرتل الكنيسة " المعلم " الى رتبة * ارش أبصالتس * خصوصا اذا كان كفيفا ولن يتدرج فى الرتب الشماسية الآخرى ...

طقس رسامته :
+ بعد صلاة الصلح فى القداس يحضر الآرشيدياكون او القمص الكاهن الكبير الاطفال المراد سيامتهم فى درجة الآبصالتس , فيقفون امام باب الهيكل بوقار وخشوع ....

+ يأتى الاب الاسقف وينصحهم بعض النصائح المناسبة لسنهم مثل المواظبة على حضور القداس وحفظ الالحان وفصول مدارس الاحد ...

كما يوصيهم بالهدوء وعدم الشقاوة لا فى الكنيسة ولا فى البيت ولا فى الشارع , كما يوصيهم بالطاعة , والاحتراس من خطايا اللسان كالشتيمة والكذب والحلفان وغيرها ...

وكذلك يوصيهم بالمواظبة على ممارسة سر الاعتراف على الاب الكاهن , والمواظبة على التناول من الاسرار المقدسة ...

+ يتأكد من انهم اتوا الى الكنيسة صائمين لم يأكلوا ولم يشربوا شيئا لانهم سيتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة فى نهاية القداس ...

+ يجب ان يحصل الاسقف على تعهد شفاهى من والديهم بمساعدتهم لتنفيذ هذه الوصايا , وعدم منعهم من الحضور الى الكنيسة لاى سبب , ثم يوصى مرتل الكنيسة او الشمامسة الكبار بتعهدهم من ناحية تسليم الالحان , وشرح بعض الطقوس البسيطة لهم .. وحبذا لو اختبر محفوظاتهم مثل ابانا الذى فى السموات .. وقانون الايمان .. وبعض المرادات الخفيفة ..

بعد كل هذا يبدأ فى سيامتهم فى درجة الآبصالتس :

يرشم على اول طفل الرشومات الثلاثة بدون وضع يد وهو يقول " فلان " ابصالتس على كنيسة ...
1- خين فران مبارك الله الاب ..

2- مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح " الرشم الثانى " ..

3- مبارك الروح القدس البارقليط " الرشم الثالث " ..

يرشم الآب الاسقف جميع الاطفال بالطريقة السابقة ...

وبعد نهاية الرشومات :
وبعد نهاية الرشومات عليهم يقدمون له ملابس الخدمة " التوانى بدون بطرشيل " فيرشمها لهم بالثلاث رشومات ثم يلبسونها ...

يقفون امام الشمامسة الكبار فى خورس الشمامسة , ويشتركون معهم فى خدمة القداس بما يعرفون من مردادت والحان ...

وفى نهاية القداس يتناولون من الاسرار المقدسة بعد الشمامسة , ويفرح بهم اهلهم , ويفرحون هم .. ويواظبون بعد ذلك على الكنيسة وينشأون ويكبرون فيها على الفضيلة والعبادة فيصبحون قديسين وبلا لوم ...


**** الآناغنوستيس **** من رتب الشمامسة

الآناغنوستيس " اغنسطس " كلمة يونانية مركبة من مقطعين :

الاول : ANASNW وتعنى " فصل "
الثانى : THC وتعنى " منسوب الى "

وعلى هذا فمعنى الكلمة المركبة هو " منسوب اليه فصل " اى " قارئ فصول الرسالة " ..

شروط اقامته :
1- الا يقل سنة عن 18 سنة فى الظروف العادية ..
2- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع فى اعمال صالحة واخلاق فاضلة ..
3- ان يزكى من الكاهن والشعب , وان لا يكون عليه اعتراض من احد ..
4- ان يجرب ويختبر على القراءة الجيدة فى الكتاب المقدس مع فهمه ..
5- ان يمارس الفضائل الروحية ووسائط النعمة من اعتراف وتناول ومواظبة على حضور الكنيسة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس ..
6- ان يكون لديه استعداد للخدمة , متشبعا بروحها ..
7- ان يكون متواضعا لا يتشامخ على الشعب , ولا يتعاجب بصوته او عمله ..
8- ان يكون مطيعا للآب الكاهن فى كل ما يطلب منه حتى يكون قدوة ومثالا طيبا للآخرين ..

وظائفه :
1- تلاوة القراءة اليومية فى الكنيسة :
وبالاخص الرسائل " قبطيا وعربيا " وان يكون حافظا لمقدمة ونهاية كل رسالة " قبطيا وعربيا " , وان يقرأ قراءة جيدة بلا اخطاء حتى يفهم الشعب مايقرأ عليه ...

مقدمة البولس : فصل من رسالة معلمنا بولس الرسول الى ... بركاته علينا امين ..
نهايته : نعمة الله الاب تحل على ارواحنا ياابائى واخوتى .. امين ..

مقدمة الكاثوليكون : فصل من رسالة معلمنا ... بركاته علينا .. امين ..
نهايته : لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التى فى العالم لان العالم يفنى وشهواته , اما الذى يصنع مشيئة الله فيثبت الى الابد ...

مقدمة الابركسيس : فصل من قصص ابائنا الاطهار المشمولين بنعمة الروح القدس , بركة صلواتهم فلتكن معكم ومعى ياابائر واخوتى .. امين ..
نهايته : لم تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتزداد فى هذه البيعة وكل بيعة من الان والى الابد .. امين ..

ملحوظة هامة للشماس :
يجب بعد قراءة الرسالة ان يسجد الآناغنوستيس امام باب الهيكل , ويقبل الصليب ويد الكاهن مبرهنا على تواضعه امام الله وامام الشعب , وحتى لا يتشامخ بصوته وحسن قراءته ...

2- تلاوة اسماء الاباء البطاركة الذين رقدوا فى الرب :
وذلك حينما يقول الشماس داخل الهيكل بعد مجمع الاباء : القارئون - الآناغنوستيسيون - فليقولوا اسماء ابائنا القديسين البطاركة , الرب ينيح نفوسهم اجمعين ويغفر لنا خطايانا ...

" كانت اسماء الاباء البطاركة مكتوبة على الواح , وعند سماع نداء الشماس كان على كل أناغنوسيتس ان يردد مجموعة اسماء من هذه الالواح , وهذا لا يحدث حاليا " ...

3- التسبيح وترديد الآلحان :
اى ان يتسلم التسبحة والالحان الكنسية ويرددها مع الخورس فى القداسات والمناسبات ...

4- الوعظ والتعليم :
جاء فى طقس رسامة الآناغنوستيس " اظهر يارب وجهك على عبدك القائم امامك , لينذر بأقوالك المقدسة , ويكرز بأوامرك لشعبك ويعلمهم كلامك الطاهر الذى من جهته خلاص نفوسهم ونجاتهم " ..
وفى الوصية يقول له :
يجب عليك ان تتعلم واحدا فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس , انفاس الله التى اؤتمنت عليها لكى تعظ بها الشعب ..
ولكن لا يمارس الوعظ والتعليم الا بأذن من الاسقف او الكاهن فى حضوره او غيابه ...

ترتيب سيامة الآغنسطس :
+ يقف امام الهيكل بغير تونية " يمكنه حملها على يديه مطبقة " ورأسه مكشوفة ومنحنية فى انتضاع وانسحاق امام الرب استعدادا لحمل نير الرتبة او الخدمة ...

+ يقول الاسقف للشعب فى الكنيسة " اتشهدون انه مستحق لهذه الرتبة بالحقيقة ؟؟؟ فيردون " نعم نشهد انه مستحق " ...

+ يأخذ الاب الاسقف مقصا , ويعمل به خمسة صلبان فى شعر رأسه , واحد فى وسط الرأس واربعة على جوانبها وهو يقول :

" فلان ..... اغنسطس على كنيسة ... خين فران ... ويقول الرشومات الثلاثة " ..

ملاحظات :
1- سؤال الاسقف للشعب : هل هو مستحق ؟ مهم لاخذ شهادة علنية امام الله والكنيسة عن كفاءته واستحقاقه , والرسول يقول " وما سمعته منى بشهود كثيرين , اودعه اناسا اكفاء ان يعلموا اخرين ايضا - 2 تى 2 : 2 ...

2- قص الشعر يشير الى قطع العوائد الردية منه , وكذلك قطع الافكار الشريرة ...

3- الخمسة صلبان تشير الى جراحات المسيح الخمسة " الثلاثة مسامير + اكليل الشوك + الطعنة " وكأنما هو يقول " لآعرفه , وقوة قيامته , وشركة الامه متشبها بموته - فى 3 : 10 " ...

+ بعد قص شعر كل واحد من المتقدمين على حده خمسة صلبان بالرشومات الثلاثة , وبعد الانتهاء من جميعهم يقف الجميع صفا او صفين لكى يتلو عليهم الصلوات والوصية ...

+ يصلى الاسقف صلاة الشكر عربى دمجا ثم يرفع البخور بالشورية فى الجهات الآربع ...

+ يقف ووجهه للغرب ويصلى صلاة : " نسأل ونرغب اليك ايها السيد الرب الاله ضابط الكل , اقبل اليك عبدك " عبيدك " اغنسطسا فى بيعتك .. فهمه حقوقك . هب له مخافة عبوديتك . اجعله مستحقا ان يلمس الآوانى ويكون اغنسطسا مكرما امامك ...

ملحوظة :
من حق الآغنسطس مسك اوانى المذبح بلفافة لتجفيفها بعد القداس ووضعها فى المكان المخصص لها ...

وصية الآغنسطس :
1- ان تتعلم واحد فواحدا من فصول الكتاب المقدس ...
2- ان تقرأ بفهم حسب وصية الرب " ليفهم القارئ " واغنسطس اى قارئ ...
3- تعظ بها الشعب ...
4- فلتكن سيرتك نقية كالمصابح الذى على المنارة ينير للذين حوله بسيرته واقواله ...

+ يرشم لهم الآسقف ملابس الخدمة فيلبسونها , ويقفون مع الخورس للخدمة ...

+ فى نهاية القداس يتناول من الاسرار الالهية , وبعد تناول الدم ... ينفخ الاب الاسقف فى وجوهم وهو يقول " اقبلوا الروح القدس " ...

+ تعمل لهم زفة فى الهيكل وفى الكنيسة ...

ملابس الآغنسطس :
1- يلبس الاغنسطس تونية بيضاء لآن اللون الابيض يليق بخدمة الله , ويرمز للنقاوة والطهارة التى يجب ان يتحلى بها الشماس ...

2- يرتدى البطرشيل على هيئة صليب فوق ظهره , ومن الامام يكون شكل حزام , ويتدلى طرفاه على الكتفين ...

البطرشيل :
1- بطرشيل من الكلمة اليونانية " بتراشيليون " ومعناها " نعمة " ورتبة الشماسية هى نعمة اخذها الانسان وحملها على كتفه ...

2- يكون على الظهر على هيئة صليب وكأنما هو يشترك فى حمل صليب المسيح حسب قوله " ان اراد احد ان يأتى ورائى فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى - مت 16 : 24 " ...

3- يكون من الامام على هيئة حزام دليلا على التهيؤ والاستعداد للخدمة مثل يوحنا المعمدان الذى كان يرتدى منطقة على حقويه ...

قوانين الآغنسطس :
1- لا توضع عليه اليد , بل يقص شعر رأسه فقط ...

2- يمكن ان يتزوج بعد اخذ الرتبة , وان ماتت زوجته .. له الحق ان يتزوج بأخرى على خلاف الرتب الكهنوتية الكبيرة ...



*** الايبوذياكون *** من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
-----------------------------------------------------------------
الايبوذياكون
-------------
كلمة يونانية من مقطعين :

ايبو بمعنى تحت " مساعد " ...

دياكون بمعنى " شماس " ...

فيكون المعنى : مساعد الشماس ...


شروط اقامته
---------------
1- لا يقل سنة عن 20 سنة ...

2- ان يزكى من الشعب والاكليروس ...

3- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع بالاعمال الصالحة والاخلاق الفاضلة ...

وظائفه
-------
1- حراسة ابواب الكنيسة من الهراطقة والدواب ...

2- تنظيم الجلوس فى الكنيسة " الرجال فى اماكنهم - النساء فى اماكنهن - العذارى والراهبات فى اماكنهن - الارامل فى اماكنهن " ...

3- ايقاد سرج الكنيسة ...

4- حفظ كتب الكنيسة وثياب الكهنة والخدام ...

5- تعمير المجامر ...

6- مساعدة الدياكون , وينوب عنه اذا دعت الحاجة ...




ملحوظة
---------
هذه الوظائف تضاف الى وظائفه السابقة ولا تلغيها حينما كان اغنسطسا , فيمكنه ان يقوم بوظيفة الآغنسطس اذا دعت الحاجة ...

++ يرشمه الاسقف فى جبهته بأيهام يده اليمنى ويقول :

" ندعوك فى كنيسة الله المقدسة امين ... فيرد الشعب : امين " ....

ثلاث رشومات بالابهام دون وضع يد ... فيحل الروح القدس عليه , ويعطيه مواهب الخدمة الموكلة اليه ... ثم يتلو عليه الوصية الخاصة به :

"يابنى قد اؤتمنت على درجة حسنة , تكون تابعا للشماس وتساعده فى عمل الخدمة, وتحفظ ابواب البيعة , والنظام فى الكنيسة " ...

ملابس الايبوذياكون
----------------------
مثل ملابس الاغنسطس وبنفس النظام , والبطرشيل الذى يربط على هيئة حزام معناه قيد بواجبات وخدمات , وربط بقوانين كنسية لا مفر من اتباعها والعمل بموجبها ...

قوانينه
-------
1- لا توضع عليه اليد , ولا يقص شعره , بل يرشم فقط ...

2- يمكنه ان يتزوج بعد اخذ الدرجة دون ان يفقدها ...



**** الدياكون ****
------------------------------

نريد ان نتكلم فى رتبة اخرى من رتب الشماش ... وهى "" الدياكون "" ....

الدياكون : كلمة سريانية معناها خادم ... وباليونانية دياكون ايضا , اما فى القبطية فتنطق " ريف شمش " ...

شروط اقامته
---------------
1- الا يقل سنه عن 21 عاما ...

2- ان يكون قدوة فى الكلام والتصرف والمحبة والطهارة ...

3- بلا لوم كما قال الكتاب المقدس ... " وهؤلاء ايضا ليختبروا اولا ثم يتشمسوا ان كانوا بلا لوم - 1تى 3 : 10 " ..

4- متواضعا قنوعا غير محب للمال , قادرا على احتمال مشقات الخدمة بلا تذمر , صاحب مبدأ , لا يحابى وجه انسان على حساب الاخرين ...

5- يعكف على القراءة حتى يبنى نفسه روحيا وينمو فى النعمة وفى معرفة ربنا يسوع المسيح ...

6- ان يكون مشهودا له من كافة المؤمنين بالامانة والعفة وحب السلام ...

وظائف الدياكون
-----------------
+ تلاوة مردات الاواشى فى القداس ...

+ التنبيه على المصلين ببدء الصلاة ...

+ التنبيه على المصلين بحفظ النظام والسكون والوقوف فى الصلاة بمخافة ونقاوة وخشوع ...

+ معاونة الكاهن فى افتقاد الشعب ...

+ كان يكتب اسماء مقدمى القرابين والعطايا للكنيسة ليذكرهم الكاهن بعد اوشية القرابين كما جاء فى الدسقولية " 35 " : " ليكتب الشمامسة كل يوم اسماء من يأتى بالقرابين حيا كان او ميتا ليذكروهم عند القراءة والصلاة, وكانت توجد حجرة خاصة عند الباب القبلى للكنيسة تسمى حجرة الدياكونية ... يجلس فيها شماس يتقبل عطايا وتقدمات المصلين قبل دخولهم الى الكنيسة ...

+ تنظيف الهيكل وترتيب المذبح قبل حضور الكاهن ...

+ يقرأ الانجيل المقدس فى القداس الالهى ...

+ يتلو مردادت الشماس داخل الهيكل لان مردات الشماس داخل الهيكل من حق الدياكون والآرشيدياكون فقط ... ولكن الان سمح للشمامسة بدخول الهيكل بسبب قلة الشمامسة الدياكون والآرشيدياكون ...

ملابس الدياكون
-------------------
1- يلبس الدياكون " الشماس الكامل " والارشيدياكون " رئيس الشمامسة " التونية والبطرشيل الاحمر اشارة الى الاغتسال بدم المسيح ...

والبطرشيل يكون على الكتف الشمال دلالة على حمل الصليب , ويرمز طرف البطرشيل الى اجنحة الملائكة , وفى هذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم " لا حظوا الفرح الروحى يامن تشبهون اجنحة الملائكة بلباسكم البطرشيل الجميل الذى يوضع على اكتافكم اليسرى " ...

2- يمكن للدياكون والآرشيدياكون ان يلبس طاقية مزينة بالصليب وبعض صور السيد المسيح والقديسين , وهذا تراث قديم ...

من قوانين الدياكون و " الارشيدياكون "
---------------------------------------------

1- اذا تمت رسامته قبل زواجه فلا يتزوج ...

2 اذا ماتت زوجته بعد رسامته يظل بلا زواج - تماما كما فى حالة الكاهن - اما اذا تزوج فأنه يفقد رتبته ...



*** الآرشيدياكون ***
--------------------- """ رئيس الشمامسة """

أرشيدياكون :
كلمة مكونة من مقطعين :
ارش ومعناها رئيس .
دياكون ومعناها شماس
اذن هو رئيس الشمامسة ...

شروط اقامته :
1- ان يكون عالما بالكتب المقدسة ...
2- ان يكون ملما بوظائف الرتب الشماسية الاخرى مثل المرتل والاغنسطس والايبوذياكون والدياكون.
3- ان يكون ملما بطقوس الكنيسة ...
4- ان يكون مشهودا له من الجميع ...
5- ان يزكى من الآكليروس والشعب .

وظائفه :
1- يرأس جميع الرتب الشماسية الاخرى , ويدبر امورها , ويحدد لها اعمالها ...
2- ان يكون مثل أذن وعين الآسقف ...
3- يقدم المختارين لنيل الدرجات الشماسية المختلفة ...
4- يساعد الكاهن فى مناولة الدم اذا كان مخصصا للخدمة وليس مشغولا بعمل اخر ...
5- يخدم الايتام والارامل ...
6- يخدم الغرباء ...
7- يكون مثالا لجميع الكنيسة فى القدوة والعمل الصالح .

رسامته :
بعد صلاة الصلح مثل الرتب الاربعة السابقة .. ويطلب الاب الاسقف فى صلاته ان يملآه الله من الحكمة والقوة كمثل استفانوس اول رئيس للشمامسة , ويقول الاسقف " ان تجعل عبدك مستحقا لشركة الشمامسة .. باركه وثبته " ... ويقرأ انجيل يو 17 : 24 - 26 .. ويتكلم عن المحبة التى هى اساس كل خدمة وكل رتبة من اجل خدمة الرب ... ويقرأ ايضا الرسالة الى تيموثاوس 1 تى 3 : 8 - 10 .. ويتكلم فيها عن شروط اقامة الشمامسة ...


*** الواجبات الطقسية والروحية الخاصة بالشماس ***
--------------------------------------------------------------------
يقول القديس ذهبى الفم : " كلما تطلعت الى الشمامسة بملابسهم البيضاء اشعر كأننى ارى ملائكة السماء تسبح امام عرش النعمة " ...

وفيما يلى نقاط هى واجبات , او قوانين يجب ان يطبقها الشماس بكل عناية لكى يكون مستحقا لهذه الخدمة , ويكون صورة حقيقية لخادم الرب :-

1- يجب على الشمامسة بكل درجاتهم الاهتمام بدراسة اللغة القبطية ...

2- الاهتمام بأستلام وحفظ الالحان والتسبحة وممارستها بأستمرار ...

3- التلمذة الطقسية على شماس كبير متمكن ...

4- المشاركة الفعلية فى القداسات ...

5- الحضور الى القداسات مبكرا , وكل شماس يتأخر عن حضور تحليل الخدام ليس له الحق فى لبس التونية والخدمة .. واذا تأخر عن حضور انجيل القداس يحرم من التناول ...

6- خطأ طقسى كبير ان يلبس شماس التونية , ولا يتناول ...

7- يجب على الشماس تقديم التونية للكاهن لكى يرشمها قبل ان يلبسها للآسباب
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاتية :-
---------
أ - يعتبر الرشم تصريحا بالخدمة فى القداس ...

ب- اعلانا بأن الشماس ليس عليه حرومات او احكام كنسية ...

ج - تصريحا للشماس بأن يتقدم للآسرار المقدسة ...

د - فيه مظهر الخضوع من الشماس للكاهن " الصغير للكبير " فالكتاب يقول " وبدون كل مشاجرة , الاصغر يبارك من الاكبر - عب 7 : 7 " ...

8- وعند رشم التونية يجب على الشماس ان يمسك التونية والبطرشيل على يديه , ويخضع برأسه امام الكاهن , او يركع على ركبتيه ليقبل الرشم والبركة من الكاهن ...

9- بعد انتهاء الرشم يقبل الشماس الصليب , ويد الكاهن ...

10-وعند لبس التونية يتلو الشماس المزمورين " اعظمك يارب لانك احتضنتنى - مز 29 و مزمو 92 الرب قد ملك , لبس الجلال " ...

11- يجب عدم الخروج بالتونية خارج الكنيسة , فهى ملابس خاصة بالخدمة داخل الكنيسة فقط ...

12- يجب خلع التونية فى نهاية القداس , بعد صرف ملاك الذبيحة وليس قبل ذلك ...

13- وعند خلع التونية يجب ان يتلو الشماس المزمور " ياجميع الامم صفقوا بأيديكم - مز 47 " ...

14- يجب على الشماس ان يهتم بحضور رفع بخور عشية , وتلاوة تسبحة عشية ...

15 يجب على كل شماس ان يكون له اب اعتراف يمارس على يديه سر الاعتراف مرة كل شهر ...

16- التوزيع يكون بالتناوب بين الشمامسة حتى لا يمتنع احد عن التناول ...

17 يجب ان يمسك الشمامسة الشموع فى الاوقات الاتية :
------------------------------------------------------------------------
أ - عند اختيار الحمل ووضعه فى الصينية , والاباركة فى الكأس ...

ب- عند قراءة الانجيل قبطى وعربى ...

ج- من بدء التقديس وحتى نهايته ...

د- اثناء الرشومات من اول الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم , وحتى نهاية الاعتراف ...

18- ليس للشماس ان يخرج بالشورية بعد بخور الترحيم الذى يلى المجمع وينفخ فى وجوه الشعب لانه بهذا يشغلهم عن العبادة والتركيز فى الصلاة ويصرف انظارهم عن الذبيحة على المذبح ...

19- ممنوع على اى شماس التحدث مع زميله اثناء القداس الالهى , او الاكثار من الدخول والخروج الى الهيكل بدون داع ...

20 - يجب ان يكون فى الكنيسة امين لخدمة الشماسية " ارشيدياكون " او اكبرهم سنا او اقدمهم سيامة , لكى ينظم خدمة الشماسية بطريقة صحيحة ...

21- يجب ان يعقد اجتماع اسبوعى للشماسة , يتعلمون فيه الدراسات الكتابية والطقوس والقصائد والالحان والروحيات , وتوزع فيه القراءات القبطى والعربى - والخدمة داخل وخارج الهيكل ...

22- الشماس الذى يتغيب عن القداس , او لا يلبس التونية يضيع حقه فى القراءة والخدمة ...

23- قراءات الاعياد والمناسبات الكبرى توزع كمكافأة على الشماسة المواظبين على القداسات والاجتماعات الشماسية طوال العام ... وذلك عن طريق امين خدمة الشماسة ...

24- اذا اخطأ شماس , وفرض عليه قانون توبة , يجب عليه ان ينفذه بخضوع دون تذمر او كبرياء لكى يتعلم اداب الخدمة الشماسية وقيمتها وروحانياتها ...

25- يجب الا يتعاجب الشماس بصوته فى المردات او الالحان او القراءات بل يصلى بخشوع واتضاع ...

26- يجب الا يزاحم الشماس اخوته الشمامسة الاخرين , ويجور عليهم , ويظلمهم , بل يعامل الكل بمحبة ...

27- يجب على الشماس الا يدخن السجائر , و لا يشرب الخمر او المسكرات لئلا يكون عثرة للآخرين ...

28- يجب ان يحترس الشماس من خطايا اللسان كالشتيمة والحلف والكذب والنميمة , حتى يقبل الله خدمته وصلواته .. حتى لا يخرج من فم الواحد بركة ولعنة - يع 3 : 10 ...

29- يجب ان يلتزم كل شماس بشروط وواجبات درجته الشماسية مثل طريقة لبس البطرشيل , او الخدمة داخل وخارج الهيكل , وتلاوة القراءات ولا يتعداها ...

30- يجب ان يخدم الشماس خدمة روحية فى الكنيسة مثل الخدمة فى مدارس الاحد او الاجتماعات .. فالشماس خادم مملوء من الروح القدس والحكمة والعلم , وليس مجرد ببغاء يريي بعض المردات والالحان ...

31- يجب ان ينفذ كل شماس ماجاء فى 1 تى 3 : 8 " كذلك يجب ان يكون الشماسة ذوى وقار , لا ذوى لسانين , غير مولعين بالخمر الكثير , ولا طامعين بالربح القبيح , ولهم سر الايمان بضمير طاهر ".. وايضا " لان الذين تشمسوا حسنا , يقتنون لانفسهم درجة حسنة وثقة كثيرة فى الايمان الذى بالمسيح يسوع " اتى 3 : 13 ...

32- الاهتمام بتنفيذ كل هذه الشروط " قال لهم يسوع طعامى ان اعمل مشيئة الذى ارسلنى - يو 4 : 34 " ..



** واجبات الرعية نحو رعاتها **
------------------------------
الكنيسة هى كل جمهور المؤمنين بالمسيح فى كل اقطار الارض من رؤساء ومرؤوسين تحت رئاسة الرب يسوع وان رؤساء الكنيسة يدعون اولا رعاة " ار 3: 5 " و "حذ 24: 23".. واعضاءها يدعون رعية .... وكثيرا مادعى ابناء العهد القديم شعب الله المختار بالرعية ..

ومن اهم واجبات الرعية التى هى" نحن " نحو رعاتها الاتى :-

اولا :
------
ان تحبهم لانهم معلموها ومرشدوها واباؤها الروحيون .. كرسوا حياتهم لخدمتها وجعلوها وقفا على رعايتها .. على انه متى كانت المحبة متبادلة بينهما استفادت الرعية وسهل على راعيها رعايتها والتفانى فى سبيل خدمتها , اذ لاشئ يشجع الراعى على العمل بنشاط واخلاص غير محبة الرعية له واخلاصها نحوه " 2 كو 8 : 7 " و " اتس 3 : 6 " ...

ثانيا :
------
ان تكرمهم وتعتبرهم جدا فى المحبة من اجل عملهم - ولاسيما الذين يتعبون لاجل الكلمة والتعليم " 1 تى 5 : 11 " لان من يكرم خادم الملك يكرم الملك نفسه , وبالعكس من اهانه كأنه اهان الملك ذاته ... ولاجل هذا اوصى الله بأكرامهم ووبخ ملوكا من اجلهم " اى 16 : 21 و زك 2 : 8 و لو 1 : 16 و لو 15 : 18 "...

وقال ذهبى الفم : ان من يحتقر كاهنا يجدف على الله لان مخلصنا قال من يرذلكم يرذلنى والذى يرذلنى يرذل الذى ارسلنى " لو 10 : 16 " ...

ويجب مراعاة الاتى :-
-------------------------
انه اذا رأت الرعية نقصا فى احد الرعاة او اعمالا لا تليق بخدمته الشريفة فتقتضى الحكمة والدين والاداب وغيرها الا تشهر به قدام الناس :-

1- لان مشيع المذمة هو جاهل " ام 10 : 18 " ...

2- لان الاباء بشر محاطون بالضعف " عب 5 : 2 " معرضون للخطأ والزلل .. ولهذا وجب على ابنائهم الروحيين ان يستروا على هفواتهم كما ستر سام ويافث عورة ابيهما " تك 9 : 23 " ... اما اذا احتقروهم واهانوهم فيستحقون غضب الله كما استحقه هارون ومريم بسبب اهانتهما موسى " عدد 12 ".

3- لان تحقيرهم تحقير لانفسهم .. فهل للآبن كرامة اذا كان ابوه مهانا ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا :
-------
ان تطيعهم وتخضع لهم ولكل من يعمل معهم ويتعب كأمر الرسول بولس " اطيعوا مرشديكم واخضعوا لانهم يسهرون لاجل نفوسكم كأنهم سوف يعطونا حسابا لكى يفعلوا ذلك بفرح لا انين لان هذا غير نافع لكم " عب 13 : 17 ....

رابعا :
-------
ان تتبع قدوتهم المقدسة " 1 كو 11 : 1 " ونتشبه بهم " فى 2 : 17 " وتنظر الى نهاية سيرتهم ونتمثل بأيمانهم " عب 13 ّ 7 " .. لافى اقتناء الفضاغل بل فى الصبر والثبات على الايمان ..
قال ذهبى الفم " لاشئ انفع لنا من التأمل بسيرة القديسين واعادة التبصر والتروى فى اعمالهم ".

خامسا
--------
يجب ان تصلى الرعية من اجلهم لاجل خلاص نفوسهم " 2 كو 1 : 11 " و " فى 1 : 19 " لانهم بشر عرض للتجارب مثل غيرهم , ومن اجل عملهم الروحى لان عليهم اعمالا ثقيلة ومسئولية عظمة فلذلك هم محتاجون لصلوات الرعية ..

ولا ريب ان صلاة الكنيسة لاجل خدامها كانت ولا تزال من اسباب نجاحها فى خدمتها الرعوية كما كانت علة نجاتهم من المقاومين وانقاذهم من ضيقاتهم " 1 ع 6 : 41 و 12 : 5 " ... وقد عرف بولس الرسول فاعلية الصلوات لاجل الخدام فى نجاح العمل فطلب من المؤمنين ان يصلوا لاجله " 2 كو 1 : 11 " .
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*
تدشين الكنيسه

في طقس كنيستنا الأرثوذكسية يتم تدشين الكنيسة بصلوات وطقوس خاصة فبالاضافة إلى قراءات من الكتاب المقدس والمزامير والرسائل والانجيل وكذلك الطلبات والقطع الخاصة بالتدشين ثم رش بناء الهيكل بالماء المقدس وتمسح بالميرون المقدس أيضاً. ويوضع جزء من ذخائر قديس (بقاياه) في المائدة أو الأنديمنسي (قطعة قماش بمثابة المائدة).

قد نتساءل لماذا هذه الطقوس ؟ ومن أين أتت؟

إذا عدنا إلى الكتاب المقدس يرينا في أول صفحة فيه كيف أن روح الرب كان يرفرف فوق المياه (أي أنه كان يحتضن الكون) وبعدها نقرأ كيف أن الرب خلق العالم (الأفلاك - اليابسة - النبات - الحيوان - الانسان) ورأى الله أن كل شيء حسناً.

فالخليقة كّلها تمجّد الله. وبعد سقوط الإنسان سقط الكون معه. لكن الله لم يترك خليقته فنزل بنفسه إليها ليخّلصها بشخص ابنه الحبيب يسوع المسيح الذي اتخذ جسده من طبيعة جسدنا الذي يحتوي على كل العناصر الموجودة في الخلق فتجسّد المسيح أعاد للإنسان والخليقة مكانها ومركزها وفتح أمامها الباب لتتجّلى ولتمتلئ كلها من نعمته وتصبح وسائل لنقل هذه النعمة ليتقدس بها الإنسان. فالماء في المعمودية يبقى من الناحية الفيزيائية ماء بعناصره المعروفة لكن بالصلاة عليه يكتسب نعمة خاصة من الله يتقدس بها المؤمن ويصبح عضواً في جسد المسيح كذلك الخبز والخمر في القداس الإلهي يتحولان بنعمة الروح القدس إلى جسد المسيح ودمه وهكذا..

لذا فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تحيط بالاحترام والمحبة كل شيء خلقه الله وكل شيء تحوّل بنعمته بل ُتعبّر عن الإكرام والورع والعبادة لله الذي أبدعها كلها فكل شيء يجب أن يُفعل "لمجد الله" ( ١ كور١٠: ٣١ ) لكي يُمجَّد الله في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح" ( ١ بط ٤:١١).

وُتعبِّر الكنيسة عن ذلك في الإفشين التالي: "... لكي بالعناصر والملائكة والبشر، والأشياء المنظورة، وغير المنظورة، يُمجّد اسمك الكلي التقديس، مع أبيك وروحك القدوس الآن وكل أوان والى دهر الداهرين آمين".

إذاً الخليقة كلها تساهم بفرح في "حرية أبناء الله" لأنها تشارك في هذه الحرية (رو ٨:٢١ ) أي بكونها تصبح ناقلة لنعمة الله فإنها تتحرر أيضاً من نير عبودية نتائج الخطيئة.

وهذا ما تعبّر عنه كنيستنا بطريقة فريدة في ليتورجيتها وهندسة كنائسها وشكل المذبح المقدس أو عرش الأسقف والمنبر المقدس، وجميع الأدوات التي تستعملها في العبادة، كالأواني المقدسة والشموع والبخور والزيت والقربان وسواها. فهذه الأشياء المادية كلها من مخلوقات الله ومن هباته للإنسان. وعلى الإنسان أن يعيدها ويقرّبها إلى الله، على غرار الخبز والخمر في سر الشكر الإلهي. وهكذا يتحول الخشب والألوان إلى أيقونة مقدسة، وتغدو جدران الكنيسة هيكلاً لله الحي، وتصير الشموع والبخور صلاة (١أخبار ٢٩:١٠-١٦) الصلة بالمسيح وبجسده الإلهي تجعل هذه الأشياء المادية مشاركة في نعمة المسيح وتحولها إلى ينبوع لمواهب الروح القدس، لأنها تحاط بالروح وتتقدس بواسطته فنلمسها ونقبّلها باعتبارها شيئاً مقدساً.

أما بالنسبة لوضع ذخائر القديسين في المائدة. فكنيستنا تعتبر أن الشهيد هو المذبح الحقيقي للمسيح. وإكرام ذخائر القديسين عند المسيحيين عادة قديمة تعود إلى الأزمنة المسيحية الأولى، وهو تقليد مستمر في كنيستنا. ودليلنا من التقليد هو الشهيد بوليكاربوس أسقف ازمير وتلميذ الرسول يوحنا الانجيلي (مات حوالي ١٥٦- ١٥٧ م) فبقاياه توصف بأنها "أغلى من الحجارة الكريمة وأثمن من الذهب" وكان المؤمنون يقيمون القداس الإلهي على بقاياه هذه.
*​


----------



## angil sky (24 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا ايباركك استاذي ويعوض تعب محبتك
موضوع راااااااااائع ومعلومات كامله وقيمه جدا
ميرسي لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

angil sky قال:


> ربنا ايباركك استاذي ويعوض تعب محبتك
> موضوع راااااااااائع ومعلومات كامله وقيمه جدا
> ميرسي لحضرتك


*شكرا لروعه مرورك
ربن يفرحك ويسعدك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


*شكرا أستاذ رمزى
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (25 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


*يسوع يباركك وأسرتك*​


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا اخى الغالى

على الموضوع القيم 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله

​


----------

